# Packaging Question - Ready-to-mail



## Agotlib (Mar 10, 2006)

I would like to package my onesies and tees in a ready-to-mail package box. Does anyone have any idea where can I locate one? I did searches on google, but nothing that meets my need.

Or am I out of my mind?

Thanks,
Aimee


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You mean like a just a shipping box for your t-shirts?

You can buy some at uline.com. Also www.centralpack.com offers custom printed boxes.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

You can also get free ones if you use priority mail. There at the post office for free 24 hours a day.


----------



## Agotlib (Mar 10, 2006)

No, more like a 4X6 or 5X7 flat box, with a window.

I know maybe I'm asking too much, but my original idea - a Chinese take-out box is out because it will cost too much to ship.

Thanks,
Aimee


----------



## Agotlib (Mar 10, 2006)

Sorry Rodney, I misread that reply.
I'll take a look at centralpack.

Thanks,
Aimee


----------



## ShirtHappens (Jun 26, 2006)

like mentioned before try the post office you could even get them on ther website and they will ship them to you, i recently got 10 flat rate boxes (you have to get in packs and come in 10 and 25 i believe) shipped for free.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> like mentioned before try the post office you could even get them on ther website and they will ship them to you


I assumed she might be looking for something a bit more "unique" for the packaging.


----------



## ShirtHappens (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh ok then yes one of those site you recommended would probaly be better option, hadnt heard of centralpack . I just plan on using the USPS boxes for objects i plan on selling on ebay.


----------

